# Moved our horizon.....



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

After a while silence an update about our job ...... we have moved the horizon (English subtitled):






Comments? Always welcome :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks great, well done.

Magic


----------

